# Hunting "can birds"



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Cans can fly here!

:naughty:

Take care and thanks for watching

Volp


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks like you bagged your limit today. Good shootin'.

Enjoy those tasty cans. They are easy to dress, prepare and taste great on the smoker.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever video!!! Well done!

Any recipes for cooking those birds, or do you just eat them raw?

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well well well lookie here some kind of new bird...Great shooting..Guess my motto is working very well my friend.."may your ammo fly straight"

What ya gonna do with those's birds have the stuffed & mounted?...Another great outdoor adventure by volp was made...

Thanks for the sharing of your adventure....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

brucered said:


> Looks like you bagged your limit today. Good shootin'.
> 
> Enjoy those tasty cans. They are easy to dress, prepare and taste great on the smoker.


I will!! o yes they are great on the smoker :rofl:

Thanks!!!

Take care



Charles said:


> Clever video!!! Well done!
> 
> Any recipes for cooking those birds, or do you just eat them raw?
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Well charles They have a very nice white meat, I like to start with a little bit of extra virgin olive oil and after a little bit of white wine........rosemary and garlic :naughty:

Thanks my Friend!



oldmiser said:


> Well well well lookie here some kind of new bird...Great shooting..Guess my motto is working very well my friend.."may your ammo fly straight"
> 
> What ya gonna do with those's birds have the stuffed & mounted?...Another great outdoor adventure by volp was made...
> 
> Thanks for the sharing of your adventure....~AKAOldmiser


no, no stuffed......but in the pan! :rofl:

Thanks a lot for your comment my Friend It was very fun to do this video and seriously that place is amazing


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Yes dear, thats the real life.

Travelling, shooting and collecting mutant birds at beautiful places! :rofl:!!!

Thanks a lot and dont let You bite! 



Rip


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Yes dear, thats the real life.
> 
> Travelling, shooting and collecting mutant birds at beautiful places! :rofl:!!!
> 
> ...


o yes this bird can bite!! :rofl:

Thanks bud!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Nice music, great scenery. Thanks Volp, delightful entertainment.*


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

AHAHAH you are a great hunter!!! Now you have dinner for many days!

Advice: Cans Ligurian style, with pinenuts and olive.

Great shooting, great soundtrack, great fun.

tThank you mate


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

As usual funny video and good shooter!!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Nice music, great scenery. Thanks Volp, delightful entertainment.*


Thanks a lot MR.Monkeynipples!!

It was very fun to do!

Taske care



Genoa Slingshot said:


> AHAHAH you are a great hunter!!! Now you have dinner for many days!
> 
> Advice: Cans Ligurian style, with pinenuts and olive.
> 
> ...


Grazie socio!!! mia moglie mi tirava le lattine :rofl:



grappo73 said:


> As usual funny video and good shooter!!!!


 :wave: :wave: thanks bud!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm not buying it Volp. Everyone knows the Can Bird dwells much further inland. To find three on a single hunt, on the coast, is frankly not only statistically impossible, but poaching- as they are out of season. My trust has been shaken. I liked your backpack though...


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You are a certified - well, um, just certified. You should work in Hollywood amigo. This video is the crux of your career.

And who might you INCLUDE as the gorgeous hot die for Latina be who accompanies you and throws the cans and runs the camera? Don't forget her in your next thrill packed video. (It's just a suggestion to appease the deprived and depraved among us.)

Can bird under glass? Roasted can bird stuffed with wild rice dressing and mushrooms? Can bird stroganoff? This is Canus Avonetus Beerus Americanus species, right?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> I'm not buying it Volp. Everyone knows the Can Bird dwells much further inland. To find three on a single hunt, on the coast, is frankly not only statistically impossible, but poaching- as they are out of season. My trust has been shaken. I liked your backpack though...


Yes.....you are right! Those were some independent birds that left the group! hahahah :rofl:

Take care my Friend



Chuck Daehler said:


> You are a certified - well, um, just certified. You should work in Hollywood amigo. This video is the crux of your career.
> 
> And who might you INCLUDE as the gorgeous hot die for Latina be who accompanies you and throws the cans and runs the camera? Don't forget her in your next thrill packed video. (It's just a suggestion to appease the deprived and depraved among us.)
> 
> Can bird under glass? Roasted can bird stuffed with wild rice dressing and mushrooms? Can bird stroganoff? This is Canus Avonetus Beerus Americanus species, right?


 :wave: Thanks Chuck!!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

lol i love your vids man. well done.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> lol i love your vids man. well done.


Thanks a lot Byudzai!!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Ha. An interesting birdie. We may require a fancy identifying name for this new game species.

It looks like it could be CANtinum Volantepodae... or Flying tin volpod. In your honour.

You don't have to baste them when you grill them.









*Wonderful exhibition shooting with Gazza Ladra, Volp**!*

You would be a blast at the *ECST







*-like an Annie Oakley and Buffalo Bill.

Ciao*!*
*







*


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I like "CANtinum Volantepodae" :rofl:

thanks a lot!! have a good week!

:wave:

Volp


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Lovely slingshot moments! Thanks for Sharing


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: Lata que vuela , a la cazuela !!! :headbang:


----------



## ReggieK (Feb 21, 2012)

Fun video!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

